# New Speaker system for ₹10,000



## amitzorba (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,
I wanted a good home theater for my 2BHK with great sound that can easily cross walls and good for movies and parties.
My budget is less than ₹10,000 and I'll be connecting it to laptop if that matters! 
Thanks for help


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 9, 2016)

I think in this budget u wont get a good 5.1 setup....u should maybe go for a good pair of active book shelf speaker....

But wait for expert comments.
Peace


----------



## aakaash (Mar 11, 2016)

For a 5.1 system try if you can find Edifier DA5000 PRO 5.1. If not then you may consider Logitech Z506 which has got good reviews.


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 11, 2016)

When under budget, also go for F& value for money. A5000U is an affordable option.


----------



## garnationpengu (Jun 29, 2016)

F&D will be your best around this price. I have read good reviews about them. I'm not using 5.1 from them but I'm using their portable speakers for more than 6 months, No problem with it still. This 5.1 has good review around and hope it fulfill your requirements.

F&amp;D F6000 U 5.1 Multimedia Speakers Price: Buy F&amp;D F6000 U 5.1 Multimedia Speakers Online in India -Amazon.i


----------



## Minion (Jun 29, 2016)

amitzorba said:


> Hi,
> I wanted a good home theater for my 2BHK with great sound that can easily cross walls and good for movies and parties.
> My budget is less than ₹10,000 and I'll be connecting it to laptop if that matters!
> Thanks for help



Get Logitech Z623,its very powerful(200 watts RMS) much suitable for movies and parties.


----------

